# Moving from Egypt to Dubai



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

We will be moving from Egypt to Dubai within the next couple of months. I have some questions regarding living in Dubai based off my experiences living in Egypt, and would appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.

If you live in a master planned type community (ie The Meadows, etc) is it okay to walk around that area in shorts/sleeveless tops/clothing considered revealing, but would be acceptable in Western countries?

Do most flats/villas/etc have central air, or wall units in every room?

Do you have any rolling black outs where your electricity is cut off several times a day? (In Egypt, we are have at least 3 black outs a day right now in 112 degree heat)

Do you consider Dubai clean in regards to trash? Ie no trash piles on the street, adequate trash pick up?

How easy is it to hire a maid? Where do you go to see postings or get recommendations?

How easy is it (i've seen the page online with info) to bring a maid into the country? Our maid in Egypt is wonderful, and if she's interested in coming with us I'd like to give her the opportunity to move. Is it a lot of trouble, or a fairly simple process?

My husband will be issued a car for his work, but I will not. How easy is it to get around Dubai without a car? OR Would it be in my best interest (won't be working, have two small children- 3 and 2 months) to lease a car while we're there?

Is it simple, and reasonably priced, to lease a car or suv?


Thank you for your help!


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

tt05 said:


> We will be moving from Egypt to Dubai within the next couple of months. I have some questions regarding living in Dubai based off my experiences living in Egypt, and would appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.
> 
> If you live in a master planned type community (ie The Meadows, etc) is it okay to walk around that area in shorts/sleeveless tops/clothing considered revealing, but would be acceptable in Western countries?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have answered questions that i can since i have lived in Egypt for a number of years as well and have experienced everything you have mentioned above. There is no comparsion between Dubai and Cairo. Only difference is that Egypt is way way cheaper than Dubai so make sure your salary is good for the family. Have you received the offer figure already and compared it to Cairo?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

tt05 said:


> We will be moving from Egypt to Dubai within the next couple of months. I have some questions regarding living in Dubai based off my experiences living in Egypt, and would appreciate any help. Thank you in advance.
> 
> If you live in a master planned type community (ie The Meadows, etc) is it okay to walk around that area in shorts/sleeveless tops/clothing considered revealing, but would be acceptable in Western countries?
> 
> ...




My pleasure.


----------



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

telecompro said:


> Hi,
> 
> . Have you received the offer figure already and compared it to Cairo?


good offer, they adjusted for price increase for sure. I know groceries will be a lot more expensive compared to Cairo (I will miss the locally grown produce for sure)


Do you have any ant problems in your home? All of our food is locked away in plastic containers because our ant problem in our flat is horrendous. I'm so tired of ants!

I'm also so excited about central air.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Imagine a large master planned suburb outside Phoenix. Or Los Angeles.

You have a pretty good idea of what a lot of newer residential areas of Dubai look like. Or dress. Or live. 

As regards the ant problem, every now or then I hear of someone having a minor ant problem but it's always quickly corrected. 

While you won't have the locally grown produce of Eygypt, the range of foodstuff is much better. The supermarkets here are almost as well equipped as a Western supermarket.

The quality of life is very high in Dubai. It will be first world standards.


----------



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

I walked my son to nursery today while dodging piles of trash and broken glass, avoiding leering locals (who, in the past year, have become increasingly aggressive with Western women), avoiding wild dogs, and trying not to get killed by idiot drivers. Then came home to yet another black out after walking up 10 flights of stairs because the elevator was out.

I'm ready for some first world standards!

Looks like we will be moving in August. We sure can pick a time of year to move to a new place.


----------



## tt05 (Feb 21, 2011)

Another question (this will possibly happen a lot in this thread...)

We have a good amount of unopened alcohol that I know the movers couldn't pack up for us.  Will it be possible to bring it in our suitcases if it's discreetly wrapped up? It's very rare for people (well, westerners) to get their luggage searched here and we all bring bottles from back home every trip back. Does the same apply in Dubai, or is that a major no-no?


----------

